# NAA Guardian .32ACP



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Does anyone here have any opinions about the North American Arms .32APC they'd like to share? 

The caliber is a bit small, but it looks like a neat little gun. I don't know if its neat enough to stir up the War Department (Mrs.) though...:smt083


----------



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

Never actualy shot one, but after handling it's a pretty heavy gun. I have a KelTec P32. You might want to look into. I have never had a problem with it, but you must beware of rimlock, it's for real.


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

kev, my first carry gun was an NAA Guardian 380. I chose the 380 caliber after a lot of research. The 380 caliber seems to be the minimum recommended SD round. (I realize that people have been dropped by 22LR, 25acp and 32 also, and, while we're at it, bricks and rocks too. But the 380 ended up my choice.) The Guardian is not the lightest gun in the small gun category. I really didn't give a rat's butt about the weight and after carrying it often during the last 15 months, I haven't changed my mind. I like the all Stainless Steel components and the broader options concerning ammo. I carry 102gr Remington Golden Sabers for SD. I use a DeSantis Nemesis pocket holster for concealment and carry this whenever my clothing won't allow me to carry my other 2 carry pieces. As for quality, NAA makes quality firearms. I initially had thought I wanted a 22 magnum NAA but decided on centerfire ammo for the reliability reasons. Good luck in your research/search. You _will_ let us know, right?


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

A friend of mine is selling it. He's asking $200, which seems like a good enough deal that I should probably pick up even though I didn't know I needed it. :mrgreen:

If he's still got it after the Christmas bills are taken care of, it will be mine. :smt023


----------

